

Prison Camps in Siberia - snake117
http://spartacus-educational.com/RUSsiberia.htm

======
caio1982
A very good movie about escaping a prison camp in Siberia, by the way
(somewhat inspired by real events, but you better take it all with a grain of
salt):
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Way_Back](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Way_Back)

EDIT: spoiler alert, thank you Wikipedia

------
jkot
Good way to compare pre and post revolution Russia is to take number of
officers in police and other repressive forces. Tsar had police apparatus
comparable to France. Soviets had almost 15% of population in repressive
forces.

------
guard-of-terra
Tsarist russia did not hesitate sending prisoners (including revolutionaries)
to Siberia or other prisons, but in the 100 years they probably killed less
than early USSR managed in one year, and USSR had multiple of such years.

Where tsarism will bother to send you out communists will just shoot you,
problem solved.

UK also was shipping prisoners to Australia where most of them died en route.
Oops. Took them several decades to figure shipping out.

~~~
jghn
Early on, the UK also shipped their detritus to the US

~~~
acqq
Britain also transported the convicts to Australia:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convicts_in_Australia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convicts_in_Australia)

~~~
acqq
Quoting from the same link the support for my claim that Britain also
transported the convicts to Australia:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convicts_in_Australia](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Convicts_in_Australia)

"Between 1788 and 1868, approximately 162,000 convicts were transported to the
various Australian penal colonies by the government.[1]

The British government began transporting criminals to overseas colonies in
the 16th century. When transportation to the American colonies declined with
the move towards American independence in the 1770s, an alternative site was
needed to avoid further overcrowding of British prisons and hulks. "

------
rbryan71
That sounds unpleasant.

